# Epsom Salts?



## dellybob (6 May 2011)

hi,
im wondering if anyone on here could help shed some light on epsom salts.
Ive been told that,as long as i dont use them for more than a couple fo days,and i dont over do them,i can give them to my highly spirinted and excitable horse,to help put magnesium back in his system and help calm him down a little.
My question is,have any of you used this on your horse/s,and if so,what quantity did you use and what was the effect it had on your horse?
I know every horse is different,which is why i would like to hear from a few people.
I dont want to just go and give my horse something im not completely sure of.
Thanks


----------



## foxy1 (6 May 2011)

I do give magnesium oxide but not epsom salts as it can irritate the gut


----------



## Herts05 (7 May 2011)

Why not use Magnitude instead? It costs around £19 and lasts for months. Only one small scoop per day and works really well on my hot Andalusian...

You don't say what you are feeding your horse, my boy gets only a handful of Good Doer twice a day plus his hay. Just make sure you aren't counteracting the magnesium with what you are feeding (if you see what I mean)


----------



## foxy1 (7 May 2011)

Magnitude is just magnesium oxide but very expensive!


----------



## dellybob (7 May 2011)

hi,
i feed my horse alfa a along with a pasture mix,he gets variuos veggie peelings,daily (not potatos),and has carrots apples pears and even the occasional banana,his diet is watched closely,and he gets everything based upon his height and weight.His over excitability came just after we moved him from one field to another,to accomodate having no grass.Even though there wasnt much grass on the other field,could this be what has caused his high sprited nature,i have been told that it could be a lack of magnesium,which horse often get during the spring and sometimes a little boost will help.
I ask about epsom salts as i have also been told by one person,that,it has the quickest affect on the horse,making the calming effect noticable sooner,then change his chaff to one that has controlled magnesium in it.
Not sure though,so though i would ask for the advice.

Cheers
 xx


----------



## Tnavas (8 May 2011)

Try this mix - I got the recipe from an old NZ stockman

While grass is growing strongly feed this twice daily

1 level tablespoon each Epsom Salts, Baking Soda, Yeast & Dried Thyme.

Once settled back down feed once daily preferably 1½-2 hrs before working. Magnesium is metabolised fast so feeding it the night before won't have any effect on the horse when you ride the next day.

You can replace the Epsom Salts with a commercial Magnesium. 

I have recommended this mix to many people since using it on my own youngster some years ago - I have had many positive responses.


----------



## Mike007 (8 May 2011)

Magnesium oxide is much safer than Epsom salts. It is also highly effective. Epsom salts enters the system just a bit too rapidly.


----------



## goldilocks23 (8 May 2011)

Someone told me their vet had recommended a teaspoon of epsom salt in the feed every day as a calmer. So I tried it for about a month and can say that it made no difference to my mare. I now use Good as Gold by TRM as it has magnesium and tryptophan in it. Magnesium deficiency is not the only reason a horse can be a little excitable,  so magnesium alone may not work regardless of type used.
If you ask me epsom salt is best left for the bath to heal your aches and pains!


----------



## Tnavas (8 May 2011)

goldilocks23 said:



			Someone told me their vet had recommended a teaspoon of epsom salt in the feed every day as a calmer. So I tried it for about a month and can say that it made no difference to my mare. I now use Good as Gold by TRM as it has magnesium and tryptophan in it. Magnesium deficiency is not the only reason a horse can be a little excitable,  so magnesium alone may not work regardless of type used.
If you ask me epsom salt is best left for the bath to heal your aches and pains!
		
Click to expand...

It's metabolised fast - did you feed it after you rode or 1½-2 hrs before you rode?


----------



## amage (8 May 2011)

latest studies are showing negative effects on the hind gut in terms of feed utilisation when feeding epsom salts and it is not advisable to feed. You would prob have a better result with Magnitude...I have never seen epsom salts to have a calming effect!


----------



## Tnavas (8 May 2011)

amage said:



			latest studies are showing negative effects on the hind gut in terms of feed utilisation when feeding epsom salts and it is not advisable to feed. You would prob have a better result with Magnitude...I have never seen epsom salts to have a calming effect!
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever actually used it? - it works and very well as the many people who i have suggested it too have testified - including my own Anglo Arab with attitude.

Did you feed it about 1½- 2hrs before work? If not then you won't see a calming effect. It is metabolised fast so needs to be fed a short time before its affect are required.


----------



## Mike007 (8 May 2011)

Magnesium only works if the animal is magnesium deficient. Epsom salts may well give a sudden sharp rise in magnesium levels TEMPORARILY ,but it is not the answer. If the animal is deficient in Mg then Magnesium oxide in the feed is the answer. If you need to suddenly raise the magnesium level with Epsom salts ,then clearly you havnt addressed the real problem.


----------



## Tnavas (10 May 2011)

Mike007 - generally the horse is only likely to be deficient in MAgnesium during fast grass growth rates. 

At this point it does need magnesium that is fast acting. Epsom Salts has been used and still is used succesfully in the treatment of 'Grass Tetany'.

If the general diet is deficient long term then more stabalised types of Magnesium are prefered.


----------



## amage (12 May 2011)

Evelyn said:



			Have you ever actually used it? - it works and very well as the many people who i have suggested it too have testified - including my own Anglo Arab with attitude.

Did you feed it about 1½- 2hrs before work? If not then you won't see a calming effect. It is metabolised fast so needs to be fed a short time before its affect are required.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have and the benefits do not outweigh the negatives. There are far more consistent magnesium sources out there. And certain areas will always be deficient in Magnesium not just during periods of sharp growth! All depends on the soil, age of the grass, quality of the pasture and grass management, the water that animal drinks, other feedstuffs in the diet etc


----------

